# DENTON- Teen Shot In Road Rage



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WOW what is going on?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/tamerragriffin/20-year-old-college-student-fatally-shot-in-road-rage-incide


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> WOW what is going on?
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tamerragriffin/20-year-old-college-student-fatally-shot-in-road-rage-incide


I guess little Sara figured out that hanging out with thugs at 2 am rarely ends well.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmmmm....need more details.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Road rage, they are calling it.

I'm with Mish; I want more details.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Something about 2 of the guys in the SUV were at the same NYE party,the 2 vehicles met at a light. Words were exchanged,then gunfire by the guys


Something like this maybe

Guys- Hey cutie whatcha doing? Wanna do me?

Girls- In you dreams( sounds like something I read here)

Guys - Eff you Batch, boom boom boom


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Very sad.... And of course the MSM will not report facts... 

What was interesting/sad/amusing/disgusting were the comments. There really are some "tools" out there. As if open carry caused this.. Right. And I will also speculate that a few of the "commentators " we're not even American... Based on their very British and EU spelling. 

My father had a saying.... "Everything after midnight is bullshit". Translation- only trouble tends to happen after midnight... Nothing good. He said this after 35 years as an LEO and seeing it all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hmmmmmm....need more details.


Little Sara, from a nice middle class family, was taught to be tolerant and politically correct. Then she goes to college, joins ZTA, thinks she is coolerthan the other ZETA's so she gets some tats and a nose ring and begins partying with some brothers.

Things get out of hand and little Sara finds herself in a situation that she and her little tolerant politcally correct ZETA sista's ain't ready for. J'Amal and DeShown want a little somemsomem from cute little Sara and she tries to make a getaway.

Problem is she can't drive to good drunked up on Cristol and Cocaine and she damn sure can't outrun a 9mm.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Amazing how callous we have become. That young woman is gone and a family is devastated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Someone know more posted this on the thread.
This is the extra info Mish and I wanted. I also find it refreshing that this girl not only doesn't blame the gun but is going to get her concealed carry permit!



> As a student at UNT and a good friend to one of Sara's sorority sisters, it makes me really upset to see some of the comments on this post...this was a straight up case of murder, whether the gun was obtained legally or not. According to an interview given to local news, Sara and a friend in the car refused to go "hang out" with the men in the SUV, it escelated, and when they pulled into the intersection the men retaliated by shooting at them.
> 
> And as a side note, bad people are going to get guns whether they're legal to carry openly or not, and the stricter gun laws are in an area the more extreme measures people will go to to obtain them. I'm moving to Denton and now looking forward to getting my open carry license when I turn 21 because I feel uncomfortable walking to class or my car by myself as it is. As a responsible adult, I will take a class and learn how to properly use a firearm, like ALL the law abiding citizens who have a license to carry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> ....That young woman is gone and a family is devastated.


Advice to parents;

If you don't want your sweet lil' girl to be dead at the hands of thugs at 2 am, teach them to make wise decisions.

Thanks


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Little Sara, from a nice middle class family, was taught to be tolerant and politically correct. Then she goes to college, joins ZTA, thinks she is coolerthan the other ZETA's so she gets some tats and a nose ring and begins partying with some brothers.
> 
> Things get out of hand and little Sara finds herself in a situation that she and her little tolerant politcally correct ZETA sista's ain't ready for. J'Amal and DeShown want a little somemsomem from cute little Sara and she tries to make a getaway.
> 
> Problem is she can't drive to good drunked up on Cristol and Cocaine and she damn sure can't outrun a 9mm.


Based on the comments of one of her "friends" it seems you may have nailed it.

Truly sad...

Make wise decisions, stop being PC and nothing good ever happens after midnight.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Advice to parents;
> 
> If you don't want your sweet lil' girl to be dead at the hands of thugs at 2 am, teach them to make wise decisions.
> 
> Thanks


Putting blame on the young girl and her parents seems to be a little bit of a stretch for me. Being young and going to a NYE party seems reasonable. Oh and it seems she was DD, that sounds responsible. You were young once. Did you stay locked up in your room?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something else I thought about. Idle hands are the Devil's playground.

My son wasn't burning up the roads or attending parties when he was in college. He didn't have that luxury. His courses demanded nothing but study and lab time. If he finished studying before midnight, he went to bed so his brain could process the information and he could start it all over the next day.

What am I saying? Kids, stop wasting money and time getting degrees that don't push you. Why waste your brain, assuming you don't waste your life before graduating?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Putting blame on the young girl and her parents seems to be a little bit of a stretch for me. Being young and going to a NYE party seems reasonable. Oh and it seems she was DD, that sounds responsible. You were young once. Did you stay locked up in your room?


Valid points, but the real issue here is that a group of thugs decided to open fire on a car full of young gals just because they got turned down for sex. That's pretty freaking low on Ark's list of scumbag things a man can do.

Side note, Denton is a fairly nice city. I used to go there all the time. It's not some ghetto or anything like that. Just an old ranching and college town.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Putting blame on the young girl and her parents seems to be a little bit of a stretch for me. Being young and going to a NYE party seems reasonable. Oh and it seems she was DD, that sounds responsible. You were young once. Did you stay locked up in your room?


Let me be crystal clear, I put the blame of Sara's death on the thugs who put a bullet in her.

I put the blame of Sara being in the wrong place at the wrong time on her.

Only by the Grace of God am I here to type bullshat given some of the dumbass things that I did in my youth.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She clearly disrespected the black men they had every right to shot her. Common in America now. Of course every legal white gun owner will get the blame. If any real effort is put in to find them, little will be done to them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Only by the Grace of God am I here to type bullshat given some of the dumbass things that I did in my youth.


Question for you - You did a lot of stupid shit when you were young, do you believe that was because of bad parenting?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Let me be crystal clear, I put the blame of Sara's death on the thugs who put a bullet in her.
> 
> I put the blame of Sara being in the wrong place at the wrong time on her.
> 
> Only by the Grace of God am I here to type bullshat given some of the dumbass things that I did in my youth.


I can't fault a young gal for going out and partying like it's 2016 in a nice college town. Wrong place and time doesn't fit for a designated driver taking her friends home after the new years party. She wasn't in the hood on a school night. Just my 2 cents on this particular scenario.

I hope the law finds those thugs and gives them a tall tree and a short rope. No mercy, those fools aught to be executed publicly in the town square as a message.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My prayers are for the parents , and that they find the shooter .


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I can't fault a young gal for going out and partying like it's 2016 in a nice college town. Wrong place and time doesn't fit for a designated driver taking her friends home after the new years party. She wasn't in the hood on a school night. Just my 2 cents on this particular scenario.
> 
> I hope the law finds those thugs and gives them a tall tree and a short rope. No mercy, those fools aught to be executed publicly in the town square as a message.


I so agree BUT!!! with todays PC the black lives matter people will call it racist due to the sad fact a lot of them will be african Americans and then they say whites don't get executed or they framing blacks for crimes that white people do.
I wonder how many people who are not members on the PF just looking around seen my post an yell he a racist ****** just for telling the truth of the fact.. , 
I can say honky my word I can only say that , figure N******r or N**gga are only can be used by african americans I figer I can use the honky, I need admin to fix the word honky if I am wrong


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Question for you - You did a lot of stupid shit when you were young, do you believe that was because of bad parenting?


I can answer that.

I was reared not to do the things I did when I was fresh out of the house and in the army.

So, what went wrong with the girl and her friends?

We don't know what kind of early training she received. Maybe she was trained to be a silly little liberal with no traditional, moral anchoring. Maybe she was reared in a controlling environment that caused her to unwittingly push boundaries in a subconscious desire to learn where reality stands. Either way, her time on earth came to an end, and it came to an end at the hand of someone who had no respect for her life.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gambit, yous be da cracker! lol!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gambit said:


> I so agree BUT!!! with todays PC the black lives matter people will call it racist due to the sad fact a lot of them will be african Americans and then they say whites don't get executed or they framing blacks for crimes that white people do.
> I wonder how many people who are not members on the PF just looking around seen my post an yell he a racist ****** just for telling the truth of the fact.. ,
> I can say honky my word I can only say that , figure N******r or N**gga are only can be used by african americans I figer I can use the honky, I need admin to fix the word honky if I am wrong


Shaddup, crackerhead!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Side note, Denton is a fairly nice city. I used to go there all the time. It's not some ghetto or anything like that. Just an old ranching and college town.


Denton, Flower Mound, Frisco - all exceedingly nicer parts of Big-D, but college pulls people in from all walks of life and the college scene is a little less homogeneous and forces young people to experience new cultures, personalities, and socio-economic struggles.

I had friends that went to UNT and I came up from Sam Houston State to party with them a few times. College parties were always a blend or people and the guests always exceeded the original hosts social circle. It isn't uncommon for some kid from Oak Cliff / Red Bird to make it to college and become friends with people he wouldn't have normally socialized with - then he invites some non-college buddies who GED'd out early or were locked up on graduation day from high school. They all go to a party with the college guys new college friends and disagreements of one kind or another ensue. I've seen it time and time again.

I partied at UNT, A&M, UT, Texas State (San Marcos in the day), UT Dallas, Texas Tech, Texas Lutheran, SMU, Kilgore College, Sam Houston State (where I went), and what ever college is in Hammond, Louisiana - Basically everywhere but SFA because I have standards (jab at Slippy's wife ;-) ). There was always a "tag along" component at every party. And frequently the tag along component, be it inner city black / hispanic, ******* from the sticks or college people from a different school got into a rub with the insiders from that university. It doesn't mean that she was cozying up a bunch of BBC or entertaining the wrong crowd. Yes idle hands. Yes nothing good happens after midnight - which is why they should shut off ATM's after 12. Why on Earth do yo need $400 at 1:30 in the morning (hookers, blow, bail, gambling)? BUT this is all part of the growing and learning experience.

I know nothing good happens after midnight because I've been there, done that got the t-shirt and woke up naked on the hood of my car in a strange hotel parking-lot two hours from home with my keys half way up my ass. All kids have to learn too and honestly, statistically, this is usually a pretty safe lab to learn in. If you look at the number of kids that party to the wee hours every week and the number of serious injuries / death, it is pretty low. Can we learn from what this girl experienced? Yes, but I wouldn't rush to judge or vilify her. I've already walked a mile in her shoes, covered in honey and feathers, down a railroad track to my car, to find people sleeping in it. Don't ask - stuff happens. Incidentally, if you were wondering, there are 39,657 railroad ties between Riverside, Texas and Huntsville.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Question for you - You did a lot of stupid shit when you were young, do you believe that was because of bad parenting?


Mostly my actions were my fault although there were a few instances that if my parents had reinforced certain things, I likely wouldn't have made certain mistakes.

One thing that I was taught was that all men were CREATED equal...However, they do not all TURN OUT equal. There is a difference. We have seen many parents try to teach some messed up theory that EVERYONE IS EQUAL AND YOU MUST TREAT THEM AS SUCH OR YOU ARE A BIGOT. Which is BS

There are many bad people who you should stay away from. I have no idea what really happened to Sara. But I know that our society has witnessed many a person who was trained up to be naive about evil people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:77::77:

Slippy Approved!



GTGallop said:


> Denton, Flower Mound, Frisco - all exceedingly nicer parts of Big-D, but college pulls people in from all walks of life and the college scene is a little less homogeneous and forces young people to experience new cultures, personalities, and socio-economic struggles.
> 
> I had friends that went to UNT and I came up from Sam Houston State to party with them a few times. College parties were always a blend or people and the guests always exceeded the original hosts social circle. It isn't uncommon for some kid from Oak Cliff / Red Bird to make it to college and become friends with people he wouldn't have normally socialized with - then he invites some non-college buddies who GED'd out early or were locked up on graduation day from high school. They all go to a party with the college guys new college friends and disagreements of one kind or another ensue. I've seen it time and time again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem here was not a stupid girl at a place and time that was not smart. The problem is the Black thug with a gun that has no limits put on him by society . Instead he is encouraged to act in that manner. Leaders in the black community everyday call on blacks to go kill ****** .
To bad one of the others in her car was not armed and able to end if for the killers. The legal system will do little about .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The problem here was not a stupid girl at a place and time that was not smart. The problem is the Black thug with a gun that has no limits put on him by society . Instead he is encouraged to act in that manner. Leaders in the black community everyday call on blacks to go kill ****** .
> To bad one of the others in her car was not armed and able to end if for the killers. The legal system will do little about .


That is correct and sums it up.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

even though if she was carrying a random killing like this is the same as a sucker punch you wont know it till a split second or until contact its kind hard to be ready with short period time to have a self defense reaction 
then again if someone is yelling and what not then she should got it ready at that time before he or she was able to open fire on them
my sister who went to collage never went to parties because my father said ,if I am paying your ass better be studying ! 
I am willing to bet that the party that these waste of organs just simple invited themselves that has happen allot with collage towns as well


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is probably another case of her being raised in an "every kid gets a trophy" family. She may have had an over-inflated sense of entitlement and felt that she could talk to everyone anyway she pleases without consequences. The same way she spoke to her parents. She started antidepressants early in life and was told nothing she did could possibly be wrong and she was not responsible, it was her condition that made her that way. 

The person who shot her was raised in a family where respect is inherently granted and not earned. Criminal activity is a sign of honor and the more heinous the better. The shooter's father was probably an aspiring urban contemporary artist who lived with his Grandmother until his life was ended in a hail of bullets at the tender age of fifteen. He did not work relying on his own grandparents and working at an automotive detailing shop that was little more than a cover for a cocaine franchise. He used his ill gotten gaines to fund his own aspirations of Empire in a crowded music scene.

Both lives came together in a perfect storm of rage and unmitigated self importance. An unstoppable force meeting an immovable object.

Stop me if you've heard this one before.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And another one:
Atlanta girl shot during robbery for her hoverboard. How much we bet black boys from the hood.
There was no word on a description of the robbery suspects. of course when they are black news must leave that out.

Atlanta girl shot during robbery for her hoverboard | Fox News


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mish said:


> Question for you - You did a lot of stupid shit when you were young, do you believe that was because of bad parenting?


 i too did alot of stupid things that i am amazed didnt kill me or get me killed, and if/when my dad found out he usually beat me with a belt. but i still went out and did stupid things again. o it isnt always bad parenting.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I did alot of stupid shit.....I mean alot of really dumb, reckless shit. In all of it the only life that was ever jeopardized was my own. I never hurt a fly and despite the way I was raised always stood up for the little guys and was always there to lend a hand. I always knew if I wanted to get anywhere it was on me. These teenagers place no value on human life and kill without compunction or remorse. Their souls are dead.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When I got crazy and stupid, it probably saved my life


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because I may have at times used poor judgment , made mistakes in my life does not give a free pass to the next generation. What it does do is place an obligation on me to point those out to others and hope they learn from it. If they don't then pay the price.
As I said before the college student , the girl on the skate board, Rob Emanuel kid and the countless numbers of other that are victims of street hood crime do not deserver it. Three case I just sighted one killed one shot you hit and robbed. Every one of them acts of violence that the liberals not only don't care about but support. They support it because it plays to their agenda. 
Black male commits murder in Milwaukee very likely he will be back killing on the streets again in 4-8 years. After 3 murders he may do some serious time. Armed robbery no time at all.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

it doesn't appear to be random, perhaps a DUI, or heat on the party, but nah doesn't seem sane, perhaps the AA males were drinking or doing drugs and also out of it.

none the less tragic occurence.

not enough info to go on.

none the less it seems the person who shot her is in deep shiat.

texas has the death penalty doesn't it?

at the same time if she was a designated driver.. the accident is even more peculiar...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you tell them mish!!!
word of respect--you weren't there -you don't know how it went down.
everything else is just speculation.

sorry forgot the quote
mish said the family is devastated and we have become so callous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's what we do here.

We speculate. Nobody with first hand knowledge ever stops by to tell us what really happened. Not that we would believe anyone, anyway.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah well everyone wouldn't be so cheeky if it was their daughter that just got punked now would they.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

lesson learned stay the hell out of places you don't belong.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> yah well everyone wouldn't be so cheeky if it was their daughter that just got punked now would they.


Probably not.

Were it my daughter, I'd be looking for whoever did it while I wondered where I went wrong.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What do more details madder. ARMED thug shoots into a car of unarmed people and kill one. Another senseless loss of life. That will not madder to those in power. It will however be used to go after law biding citizens that own guns.
LEO can do nothing to stop it. Good chance they have dealt with the shooter before.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

open carry for everyone that's my advise.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

some more insight...
if a true statement
"
Holly Claire Norris · Marketing and Communications Intern at North Texas Commission
As a student at UNT and a good friend to one of Sara's sorority sisters, it makes me really upset to see some of the comments on this post...this was a straight up case of murder, whether the gun was obtained legally or not. According to an interview given to local news, Sara and a friend in the car refused to go "hang out" with the men in the SUV, it escelated, and when they pulled into the intersection the men retaliated by shooting at them."

this has turned into an "antigun" story also.

I dont get where they hit the post

but it seems like guys were interested in them, the girls tried to leave, she hit a post when she did??? then the guys shot and killed her... could be wrong but this seems like a logical course of events.

how close the post was to the houseparty is what would seem to have this make sense.

it seems highly like the person who shot them was mentally unstable or under the influence. maybe the turn down was harsh who knows I'm sure more will come out when they find the person who shot her if so.

you would think someone would know who was at the house party, I'd think some people will cooperate with a murder investigation of this sort.

if it wasn't close to the party and she was sober as DD it seems possible she could have been rear / side bumped which forced her to hit the post after loosing control but nothing indicates that.

ok the pole crashing makes sense now, she was shot before she crashed into the post..

"She was shot in the head and crashed the car into another vehicle and an electrical pole. The SUV drove off, police said. Mutschlechner and one of her friends, who suffered minor injuries, were taken to the hospital."

they were probably stalking, she would have been smart to drive to the campus police or security if there was one, or a police station, if she was actually driving home - she probably realized they were following her, she confronted them perhaps telling them to stop following her, maybe... and thats when it blew up...

who knows none the less the way it is told makes sense...

the person who had the gun had no respect for human life at all.

instead of confronting she should have driven to police or security, her mistake was confronting six criminal males herself - if they are stalking effectively commiting a crime if you don't have the power to stop that you need to find someone who does. confronting a threat you are not capable of overpowering is a quick way to end up dead or abducted.

this is a quick lesson what not to do in a WROL situation.

If I have the right locale, this was only like a couple blocks from a police station

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Th...2!3m1!1s0x865ca868fb59860d:0x236c331d14eb3e3b

nah seems this is the wrong locale...

denton --- not sure if that is related to Denton.... police seem to be located across town, perhaps this uni doesn't have local security or police. can't find them.

University of North Texas

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/De...ce!3m1!1s0x864dca8d79c3403f:0xb8456ea7478aa42

it would have been a 5 to 10 minute drive... but it seems that they had to stop at the lights... so that is probably when everything happened,.. they hit a redlight.

north texas does appear to have a police dept. http://www.unt.edu/police/

they were damn close to one

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Su...2!3m1!1s0x864dca43e66e6463:0x71eec93fc8f3f45e


----------

